# New MagnaFlow Competition Cat-Back in stock and ships free @ PFYC.com



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*New MagnaFlow Competition Cat-back available at PFYC.com!*

New - and they are in stock and ready to ship for free in the lower 48 states (50% off shipping to Canada)!

Click here to visit the product pages for more details and to place your order:


----------------

*Magnaflow Competition Exhaust 16734 for 2005-2006 GTO*





----------------


To see a full line-up of our new products for your 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current sales and specials for your late model GTO, please click here.


----------

